# Our 8-year-old's calendar entry



## reaganmarsh (Oct 18, 2016)

After family worship tonight, our 8-year-old boy called me back to his room for normal bedtime prayer. But first, he had to show me something on his calendar, which I want to share with y'all. 





Training up our son in the way he should go! He was very proud of himself for writing this on his calendar. Sometimes you sit back and say, "Praise God. Maybe we're doing something right after all." 

That's my boy! Ha ha!

EDIT: Sorry it's sideways! I don't know how to fix it...


----------



## Timmay (Oct 19, 2016)

Ya! This will be my son's first Reformation Day. I hope one day he will see the importance of this day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Oct 19, 2016)

It might be fun to take the kids out on Reformation Day and go around to every house and nail to their doors a list of 95 reasons why Halloween is evil


----------



## Parakaleo (Oct 19, 2016)

What an encouraging moment! My son just turned nine and got some old "Calvin & Hobbes" books I had when I was a kid. He was reading last night around 8 PM and got up out of his bed to come and show me something in the living room. It was a page where Calvin was pretending to be a god and creating galaxies. He knew something was very wrong with that and wanted to know what he should do. I agreed with him that it's very wrong joke around about being a god, because there is only one God.

Pretty amazing that our family worship last night was Acts 12.



> 22 And the people gave a shout, saying, It is the voice of a god, and not of a man. 23 And immediately the angel of the Lord smote him, because he gave not God the glory: and he was eaten of worms, and gave up the ghost.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 19, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 19, 2016)

We were very encouraged by it! God's grace is beginning to be evident in RG's life; and for that we praise God heartily.


----------



## solas4me (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. It is indeed reason to praise God!


----------



## TylerRay (Oct 19, 2016)

Very good! Robert Graeme (or is it Graham?) will be a regular puritan one day!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 19, 2016)

TylerRay said:


> Very good! Robert Graeme (or is it Graham?) will be a regular puritan one day!



Robert Graham. And I'm just fine with that proposition, Tyler! Ha ha!


----------

